# Transformador para control de volumen????



## wlopez (Sep 21, 2012)

Que tal gente.....apasionada del mundo de la electronica.....

Se me genero una duda, y quisiera si pueden echarme una mano...

Tengo una bocina de las que se enpotran en el techo, en falso plafon...pero de un tiempo para aca el control de volumen que no es mas que un simple potencionametro..se ha quemado...llevo 3 y ninguno me aguanta....
entonces leyendo el manual de instalacion...me encontre con que antes del potenciometro debe haber un transformador lineal..entre el ampli y el potencionmetro.... la neta no habia instalado una bocina de estas antes...asi que por ahi va mi duda

¿Es cierto lo que dice el manual? 
¿O hay otra manera de controlar el volumen, sin pornerle transformador...?


de antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

Reostato de alambre , no potenciómetro , aunque de afuera pueden parecerse , disipan mucha mas corriente


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola.

Haz lo que dice el manual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## wlopez (Sep 24, 2012)

mmmm.... si dos moderadores....te responden al mensaje.... pero sus respuestas son diferentes....a quien tienes que hacer caso?? mmmmmm tratare de hacer las dos cosas.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

wlopez dijo:


> mmmm.... si dos moderadores....te responden al mensaje.... pero sus respuestas son diferentes....a quien tienes que hacer caso?? mmmmmm tratare de hacer las dos cosas.......



¿ Y por que habría de existir una única respuesta ? 

La opción del transformador  y reostato, muy posiblemente sea la que se aconseja en el manual.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2012)

Y para agregar confusión, meto la cuchara 

Si eso lleva un transformador, debés tener un sistema de audio "de línea", trabajan con tensión contínua y la alterna montada ahí. Para eso sirve el transformador: Elimina la contínua.
Si el control de volumen es "un simple potenciómetro" en el parlante nada más, es un reóstato o se cocina (lo habrás comprobado) a menos que sea un sistema de MUY baja potencia, cosa que implicaría muy poco volumen o parlantes muy, muy, muy sensibles (caros).

De paso, supongo que no está esa componente de contínua en tu sistema porque si no los parlantes también estarían fritos, así que debés tener un transformador en algún lado o no es un sistema de los que pienso.

Para salir de dudas y poder apuntar mejor... ¿Podés subir unas fotos del "potenciómetro" original? ¿Y del sistema en general?. O ya que tenés el manual... ¿marca y modelo para consultarlo online?.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Y para agregar confusión, meto la cuchara
> 
> Si eso lleva un transformador, debés tener un sistema de audio "de línea", _*trabajan con tensión contínua y la alterna montada*_ ahí. Para eso sirve el transformador: Elimina la contínua..............


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2012)

Perdón, señor Merrin, lapsus.
Acabo de mezclar los mics con los parlantes (pasa...). El phantom me tiene mal y a fuerza de no trabajar con esas instalaciones de sonido (de línea) no las miro siquiera.

Hablaba de los trafos de línea, pero sin contínua. Olvídala (aunque sé que el tu lado oscuro no lo hará ).

Edit: Por cierto, dije "para agregar confusión", ¿no la agregué acaso?.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2012)

juaaaa, los trafos lineales de los que habla, son *trafos de linea*, y es para instalaciones de 70 o 100V, en el amplificador lleva un trafo que sube la tension de salida, y en el parlante lleva otro trafo que la vuelve a bajar, y eso se hace para reducir perdidas en el cableado de la instalacion, que lleva unos cuantos metros de tendido.



Fogonazo dijo:


>


las mismas caras puse yo...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2012)

"Agregar confusión", dije


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> "_*Agregar confusión*_", dije



*! Ahhhhhhh ¡*, si es con ese "Loable" propósito bienvenido el comentario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

El transformador sería solo para adaptar impedancias.

Y el reóstato (potenciómetro de alambre) para regular el volumen individual


----------

